# The Channel course[Burnham and Berrow]



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2013)

Having had our course closed recently due to being extremely wet,i have played
the Channel course twice.
It is the much lesser known of the 2 Burnham courses.
This is a 9 hole course played twice with different tee lengths.
A links course designed by Fred Hawtree started in 1972 and finished in 1977.
A couple of reasons you might play this course as apposed to the Championship course are
1.It cost Â£20 as apposed to Â£75
2. Its a stern test,but ideal for someone who wants the links experience
but wouldnt feel comfortable on a very difficult alternative.
Although imo there is no signature holes the par3 8th/17th and par 4 9th/18th are
a very tough finish.
The greens are very quick,have lots of humps and bumps,which makes putting a 
very stern test.
With most of the danger on the left and a very tough wind that blows off the channel
this will really test your game.
The facilities are very good,a full lenght driving range,2 nets,a chip and run area and a 
putting green,all you need for a good warm up.
Nice changing rooms and a fully stocked pro shop with a very warm welcome makes the Â£20
a bargain.
Unfortunatly i didnt try the food or beer.


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, HID lives not far away, what would you compare the course with? I'm not a fan of 9 holders, but in my head i want to try it, just because the championship course is so highly rated! What condition is the course in at the moment?
Might try play on Saturday


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			Hi, HID lives not far away, what would you compare the course with? I'm not a fan of 9 holders, but in my head i want to try it, just because the championship course is so highly rated! What condition is the course in at the moment?
Might try play on Saturday
		
Click to expand...


Hi the greens are in great nick,very quick.
The course itself has a few wet patches,but in general firm fairways.
The course is very flat for the first 5 holes,but then goes up into the dunes which
gives it a bit more variety.
The first 4 holes are very plain.
I dont like 9 hoers either,but because they move a few tees it does make a small difference.
Cant really compare it to other links,just because it hasnt got the quality of places like
Saunton,hillside,westward ho.


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks, for Â£20 it's worth a go. To many places with quality for that price


----------



## beggsy (Mar 26, 2013)

Totally gutted I stayed in the pontins resort last week an wanted to play but the weather was bad


----------



## scratch (Apr 2, 2013)

I played this years ago and I can't remember any of the individual holes but I do remember thinking how good it is. We went for a day out in Sept one year and the grrens on the main course were being top dressed and were unplayable so we played the 9 holer twice in the afternoon. 

Definitely worth playing if you fancy a cheap round or combine it with the main course  :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 3, 2013)

Have been to Burnham several times but still not played it - next time will have to give this one a go as well - someone I know who is a member is a big fan and highlights how it is a solid test and not easy to score on


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Have been to Burnham several times but still not played it - next time will have to give this one a go as well
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you play there with me ?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Didn't you play there with me ?

Click to expand...

I mean the Channel course - played the big one First time, I ended the front nine on 21 points, I think, and was 3 down - my opponent had just sunk 3 birdies on the bounce!


----------

